# Gran canaria August, Car and accomm



## GrahamHo (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Its finally happening. Myself and my partner are moving to Gran Canaria. But needed a few questions answered.

We are going to be booking Holiday accommodation and hiring a car for August so we have the month to get sorted out properly.

My Partner has a Job, will have a contract and her employers are sorting out a work resident permit for her.

We need to purchase a car. I read that this is a can be complicated in Spain with our lack of Spainish. Would my partners Resident permit allow us to purchase a car or do we still need a rental agreement with address?(Would a hotel booking address do??), Also if we purchase a car from a dealer will they deal with all the transfer paperwork etc??

Does anyone know of any decent letting agents in the north of GC?? We are looking at moving to the north of the island, Las Palmas area or east coast between Las Palmas and the Airport.

If we then find a property to rent is there a load more documentation to go through or is this fairly straight forward??

Sorry for all the questions, Just like to be prepared as we have saved up and worked hard to get to this postion, Just dont want it going wrong



Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GrahamHo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Its finally happening. Myself and my partner are moving to Gran Canaria. But needed a few questions answered.
> 
> ...


well done to your wife:clap2:

if she is an EU citzen, she doesn't need a resident* permit* as such - it's just a formality of signing the residents list - & you need to do it too

at the same time you should both be issued NIE numbers - you need that to buy a car & for many other things, including renting - although you can often get a long term rental using your passport

you should always use a_* gestor*_ when you buy a car, so no - it's not painful or difficult

as to the rest - hopefully someone more local will be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## GrahamHo (Mar 24, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well done to your wife:clap2:
> 
> if she is an EU citzen, she doesn't need a resident* permit* as such - it's just a formality of signing the residents list - & you need to do it too
> 
> ...


Yes we are both British so we will both register. I have heard of Gestors, Does anyone living in GC know of any decents Gestors i can contact???


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Canary Islands are somewhat different to Spain, you may not need a Gestor, some years ago we bought our car and did not need a Gestor, just went to the Renault dealer who sorted out the purchase and advised us what document to copy for purposes of registration.

I would enquire further when you arrive. For the purposes of rental try an estate agent, or two, there are many in Las Palmas, and with the property market in decline you should have no problems whatsoever.

Good luck with your move and when you arrive look to the west and give us a wave

On a very clear day from our roof we can see the peaks of Gran Canaria,

Hepa


----------

